# Alguien hizo un amplificador con el TDA2040?



## Ruben_2h (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola gente... quisiera saber si alguien hizo el amplificador q sale en la pag de pablin q es con un TDA2040 (25w)...


----------



## Maná 87 (Jul 7, 2007)

holaa estimado colega,  sobre tu pregunta sobre el armado de el amplificador con el TDA2040 te voy a decir q yo lo arme y quede no muy satisfecho con su desempeño en especial con la elevada distorsion por cruce q presenta al max de potencia en particular con bajas frecuencias (50Hz-200Hz), arme las dos versiones en configuracion mono de un solo integrado y la BTL de dos integrados un solo canal, en mi criterio pienso q es demasiada grande la disipacion de calor en comparacion con la pot eficaz que puede sumistrar al max voltaje de alimentacion y la mas baja impedancia de carga posible....pero yo no estoy acostumbrado a conformarme con algo q no alla cumplido con ciertas espectativas asi q me puse a navegar por hojas y hojas de datos y encontre un interesante "bicho", el TDA2050 a primera vista pense "ba! lo mismo pero con 8W mas q el TDA2040" pero "el que no arriesga no gana" lo arme en la configuracion BTL q propone la hoja de datos del TDA2040 por supuesto q esa configuracion es para el TDA2040 ya q no aparece en la hoja de datos del TDA2050 pero yo queria probar, y la verdad los resultados fueron ESPECTACULARES!!!!! el amplificador es altamente recomedable, lo probe con osiloscopio y tiene un excelente desempeño en una banda pasante que va desde los 15Hz a los 35KHz posee un rendimiento del 66%!!!!aprox. con un pequeño cambio de componentes lo arme en la misma placa  del TDA2040 ya que los circuitos de configuracion mono son identicos solo difieren en los valores de resistencias capacitores etc.... Mi conclusion es que si haces fucionar con un parlante WOOFER o RANGO EXTENDIDO de 10" en una caja Bass Reflex te vas a sorprender con el estruendo q puede lograr este pequeñin.......bueno espero q mi contribucion te alla sido util y q puedas lograr lo que te propongas ah! por cierto si todavia no estas muy adrentado en el tema de buscar hojas de datos lo unico q tienes q hacer en colocar el nombre del integrado en el buscador de google y buscar el resultado q sea de la pagina datasheetcatalog.com tenes q tener instalado el Adobe reader para poder visualizar las hojas de datos, solo compara las hojas de los dos integrados y vas a sacar tu propia conclucion...SUERTE Y LUEGO CUENTAS...

                                                                                 SALUDOS. EMMANUEL 
                                                                                                                       ARGENTINA


----------



## Ruben_2h (Jul 8, 2007)

Hola Emmanuel.... Primero q todo gracias por tu ayuda ya que soy nuevo en esto de armado de amplificador, y en cuanto al amplificador con TDA2040 q armaste vos utilizaste el mismo circuito que sale en la pag de pablin? 
Con respecto a la distorcion, con un buen filtro en la fuente se puede solucionar?
Como armaste el circuito con el TDA2050? (ide al del TDA 2040?)
Espero tu respuesta... saludos


----------



## Maná 87 (Jul 12, 2007)

hola ruben como te va.....bueno sobre tu duda acerca del circuito, yo no armo amplificador integrados con los diagramas q me muestran las paginas como pablin ya q son solo copias del verdadero circuito q te lo propone el fabricante y como son todas echas "a mano" algunas veces no sale como se esperaba "herrar es humano" asi q solo confio en los diagramas de las hojas de datos proporcionadas por un fabricante ya sea phillips, sanyo etc... Solo busque la hoja de datos en internet y arme mi amplificador con el diagrama q aparecia alli. Y con respecto a la distorcion te voy a explicar q con un buen filtro solo vas a aminorar el ruido de continua o riplye q aparece en el altavoz como un pequeño zumbido cuando no hay señal presente en la entrada por supuesto q ese zumbido sigue presente cuando inyectas la señal pero esta supera su nivel y la "tapa" pareceria q desaparece pero solo se a vuelto inaudible...La distorcion puden ser de diversas formas 1.Por amplitud 2. distorcion de fase 3.Distorcion de frecuencia, esto es un tema algo profundo asi q te lo voy a minimizar, una señal de audio posee diversas armonicos en distintas frecuencias para q una amplificación sea lineal y fiel todas las frecuencias deben amplificarse con el mismo grado y en la misma fase cuando algo de esto no se cumple aparece la "Distorcion armonica" esta siempre estara presente nunca pero nunca se podria eliminar pero si disminuirla hasta q no sea agradable de oir, la unica manera de disminuir la distorsion armonica en un amplificador es modificar el circuito ya q de acorde a como se alla polarizado los transistores (clase A, B, C, A-B) y la complejidad de dicho circuito sera la fidelidad q tendra ese modulo de audio. Y como me imagino ya te habras dado cuenta de que no seria muy practico y posible modificar el circuito interno de un integrado, bueno y con respecto a como armar el circuito del TDA2050 utilice el mismo circuito del TDA2040 en BTL (puente) solo modifique algunas resistencias y capacitores para adecuarlo al cicuito original del TDA2050..como ya te dije anteriormente solo compara las hojas de dato de los dos amplificadorf. y vas a sacar tus propias conclusiones....bueno Ruben espero q este mensaje alla evacuado algo de tus dudas si tenes algunas mas no dudes en consultar....SUERTE.

                                                                            Emmanuel
                                                                                                   Argentina


----------



## Ruben_2h (Jul 12, 2007)

hola emmanuel gracias por responder nuevamente... 
La duda q me estaria quedando es con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion, el TDA2040 tiene un voltaje maximo de +/-20v... tendria q usar un transformador de 14v (en el secundario) asi tira algo de 19.6v, pero sin rectificar con 4 capacitores de 47000micros se pasara de los 20v¿?
Y el otro problema es q si no llegara a conseguir ese tipo de transformador se puede usar uno de 12v (q si se consiguen mas facilmente), y eso daria un voltaje de aprox 16.8v.... funcionara¿? 
Bueno, esas serian mis dudas como para seguir con la construccion el amplificador... 
espero tu respuestas....saludos


----------



## Maná 87 (Jul 12, 2007)

holas nuevamente 8) ...mira sobre la fuente no hay mucho drama con respecto a los voltajes de alimentacion ya q con un transformador de 14+14 de buena calidad llegue hasta los 19.64V max por rama con la rectificacion y filtrado correspondiente no importa cuantos capacitores coloques de 4700uf o 10000uf o 20000uf o lo que sea, el voltaje no va a subir de ese valor ya que los cap. se cargan con el valor de pico de dicha señal y esto no se va modificar variando la capacidad de filtro y con esto corroboramos q la energía no se crea ni se destruye solo se transformadorrma....si elevar el voltaje variando las capacidades en un circuito de fuente de onda completa fuera posible estamos haciendo "magia" ya q esto no se comprueba con ninguna formula ni teorema..yo no soy ningun audio-filo cuadriculado no me gusta aferrarme a la teoria me gusta comprobar las cosas y q sea verdad lo q dice el papel, bueno me fui del tema, continuando con lo de la fuente esos 19.64V duran unos 20min aprox hasta q las perdidas del hierro en el transformador empiecen a actuar y decaigan 1V o 2V dependiendo de la calidad del nucleo, ha! y con un transformador de 12V en su secundario obtendras 16V de continua con lo q el amplificador funcionara perfectamente pero con el inconveniente de que no tendra la misma pot de salida esto lo puedes calcular midiendo el voltaje de pico en la salida de audio con una señal senoidal de 1Khz a la entrada a la max sensibilidad, el valor de pico lo tienes q dividir por la raiz cuadrada de 2 y elevar ese valor al cuadrado y luego dividirla sobre la resistencia de carga ya sea 4ohm o 8 depende de lo que uses en las pruebas. Con esto dejas a ciencia cierta la por que te suministra ti amplificador....Nuevamente    espero q mis contribuciones te sean utiles y que logres concretar el proyecto y te satisfagan los resultados.

Saludos...  
Emmanuel
Argentina


----------



## eskor_fdr (Jul 9, 2008)

Maná 87 dijo:
			
		

> con un pequeño cambio de componentes lo arme en la misma placa del TDA2040



tengo un circuito puente de un tda2040 y queria saber que pasa si le cambio el tda2040 por un 2050 sin cambiar ningun componente...se escucharia bien ?


gracias


----------



## leop4 (Jul 9, 2008)

basicamente es lo mismo tda2030 tda2040 y tda2050 son casi todos iguales lo que pasa que para que rindan mas hay que alimentarlos con fuente simetrica, yo en aquel tiempo cuando me adentre en esto de la electronica no queria saber nada con ese tipo de fuentes, entonces lo que hice fue tratar de buscar algun circuito que sea con fuente simple y lo encontre. por si les interesa lo posteo pero no rinde lo mismo, lo prove con 2030, 2040 y 2050 y la verdad los 3 suenan igual con 12v 15v y 23v, no senti ninguna diferencia lo que si no distorciona para nada jejeje.


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 29, 2008)

La verdad, arme el 2030, 2040 y 2050, y el 2052, y la verdad es que los 3 primeros son parecidos (y a veces te los cobran mas caros), mas alla de la posibilidad de toparse con versiones fake, suenan relativamente bien (lo de la fuente simetrica es cierto..., muy bien filtrada). Son versátiles, pero la verdad, el 2052 me convenció mucho más (creo q e s "32W" si no recuerdo mal)...es mas Hi-Fi... los otros son un intermedio entre el tda2002 que puse en mi auto para hacer andar un mp3 y el 2052. Como siempre, todo queda en la calidad de los componentes y la fuente, la "veracidad del IC", conexionado, calidad de parlantes, etc. Y depende del uso que se le de.


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo para estudio un plano de un amplificador que proporciona 750 watt en carga de 2 ohm. y aunque no me lo crean usa tda2030, claro esta con unas "ayuditas extras", fue diseñado por un ingles de nombre Malcon Hill en los 80


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 27, 2008)

las "ayuditas extras" son....LA SALIDA DE POTENCIA!


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 27, 2008)

...Por si solo el IC no va a tirar 750W...una locura!
Y el esquema...mmm...no lo vi en detalle pero...no sé.Dudoso...aunque no imposible


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 27, 2008)

Por supuesto que solo es imposible, lo de ayuditas es una ironía,  ahora los datos son probados ya que poseo un ejemplar y tengo todo el equipo de medición para certificar lo que dice el papel (este modelo fue comprado por la respetable firma norte americana Renkus Heinz para sus sistemas de sound tour de esa época ), no solo las salidas también la fuente de poder y un obsoleto pero muy eficiente sistema de acoplo con transformador en clase A. el manual explica los detalles que como dije son para los que le gusta estudiar.


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 27, 2008)

Veo el transformador... el sistema es bastante original para la epoca, aunque también complejo. Se ve que antes se usaban mucho los transformadores para adaptar (vi uno en un amplificador de fapesa con 2n3055, de los '70...) Hay alguna foto?


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 28, 2008)

Apenas pueda subo unas fotos y un catalogo que tengo por algún lado


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 28, 2008)

http://www.wikizic.org/Hill-Audio-Ltd-DX-1500/gallery-2.htm  Aqui puedes Ver uno[/img]


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 28, 2008)

JAJAJA, más que unas ayuditas el TDA esta como preamplificador y driver amigos, no se dejen confundir, eso lleva 16 transistores de poder, 20 amperes de consumo, esta hilo se fue un poco lejos.

yo creo que el post era sobre integrados de baja potencia como es el TDA2030 o TDA2040. y yo voy a responder sobre eso.

tda2030 - 14watts mediana calidad.
tda2040 - 20watts buena calidad.
tda2050 - 25watts muy buena calidad.
tda2052 - 30watts muy buena calidad con mute.

todos se alimentan con 20+20 volts y consumen 1,5 amperes por canal.

yo he armado cantidades con estos y todos muy buenos amplificador.

tengo datasheets de todos esos y de muchos mas de mejor potencia. todos de sgsg thompson. pero tambien hay de phillips, y de sanyo.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

pero los tda tienen muy alta distorcion armonica


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 28, 2008)

El 2052 es un caño, excelente...! Si nos fuimos de baja-media potencia a 750W (Igual estuvo bueno!)


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 28, 2008)

La primera vez que armé el 2052 no sabia como era lo de mute-standby(Hace mucho...) y... puenteando puenteando lo hice andar (menos mal que no se quemó...que tipo!) jajaj. Lo armamos con un amigo todo así nomas en el aire y con un transformador que habiamos bobinado... y seguía con buena calidad a pesar del caos (milagro...)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 28, 2008)

Yo te digo y te lo digo pq soy audiofilo y estudi audioperceptiva desde hace mas de 14 años, que los tda son excelentes integrados con buenisimas prestacions en audio. obviamente no le podes exigir mucho a un integrado de esas caracteristicas. si te queres poner riguroso con el tema de audio, en los boliches mis oido se derriten, en la mayoria de los cumples de 15 y asamientos tambien, todo aquel que se dice dj y no usan ni ecualizadores y cuando le nombras un osciloscopio
o analizador espectral de señal audible para q sepan visualmente que mierd... estan repoduciendo t dicen ... he? jeje
asi q metanle pata no más con los TDA! ! ! ! ! !
los STK de sanyo tambien soy muy buenos. excelentes.


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 28, 2008)

Sabes si se la bancan con fuentes conmutadas? (Como esas que usan los reproductores de DVD comerciales, que son simétricas)


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 28, 2008)

Sabes si se la bancan con fuentes conmutadas? (Como esas que usan los reproductores de DVD comerciales, que son simétricas) Pj, el 2030,20402050,52...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2008)

me mataste, estuve intentando hacer una smps para colcoar unos de estos integrados en un auto, pero despues desisti. deben funcionar bien supongo.


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 29, 2008)

voy a probar... salu2


----------



## pabloh (Jun 3, 2009)

hola me podrian dar un circuito impreso o algunos datos para armar unas cajitas de sonido?tengo que hacerlas con 2 TDA 2040.muchs gracias


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 3, 2009)

pabloh dijo:
			
		

> hola me podrian dar un circuito impreso o algunos datos para armar unas cajitas de sonido?tengo que hacerlas con 2 TDA 2040.muchs gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/


----------



## alex_delarge (Ene 22, 2010)

alguien tiene fotos del amplificador con el tda 2040? se los agradeceria


----------



## maty87free (Jul 27, 2010)

Me vienen de 10 todos estos datos! En realidad estoy tratando de hacer andar un ampli con un TDA2005s para la viola, q aparentemente tiene un buen desempeño.
Para este ampli con el 2040 ¿se necesita Preamp?
Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 19, 2011)

Hipatetik, tendrías el circuito del tda2052? porque el de la hoja de datos me marea (no soy experto ni nada, por eso pregunto)
Gracias
PD, no entiendo lo del mute


----------



## pleandro (Nov 29, 2011)

hola soy medio nuevo en esto.. pero hice 2 circuitos de tda2040 para un estereo (como indica el datasheet)usando fuente partida de 15+15v la primera vez lo probe y el puente de diodos comenzo a humear...al otro dia lo probe y lo medi con el tester y todo bien(con la fuente) conecte uno de los circuitos del tda para probar y el tda revento porque puede ser?ahh y otra pregunta como puedo ver si funciona sin conectar alguna entarda de audio (no quiero quemar el mp4 de mi hermana jaj) o lo que sea... desde ya gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 29, 2011)

Primeramente, estos integrados se prueban sin audio, y teniendolos adosados a un disipador, cuando se prenden primero debemos estar convensidos que tu fuente sea lo que te aconseja el fabricante, luego se mide la tension presente en la salida (sin conectar parlante), si se ha usado fuente simetrica esta debera de ser de cero voltios, si la alimentación es de fuente simple, en ella mediras la mitad de la alimentación.
 En tu caso, el que haya explotado podria deberse a que hubiera existido inversión de polaridad en la alimentación ó que esta era excesiva.


----------



## pleandro (Nov 29, 2011)

gracias!! hago lo que me dijiste y despues te comento.


----------



## pleandro (Dic 1, 2011)

hola zopilote... va de  nuevo.. sin entrada de audio y sin parlante , la fuente rectificada me da de +-18v y respecto a la salida (RL y masa no?) tomando rl como + y masa como - (con las puntas del tester) me da una tension aproximada a -18v eso estaria mal no? pero no tengo idea que podria ser ...
ahh y solo por preguntar siendo una fuente simetrica entre +vs y -vs es normal la tension de 32v?
saludos


----------



## zopilote (Dic 1, 2011)

pleandro dijo:


> respecto a la salida (RL y masa no?) tomando rl como + y masa como - (con las puntas del tester) me da una tension aproximada a -18v eso estaria mal no?
> saludos




Claro que esta muy mal, no deberia existir ese voltaje, si todo esta conectado como debe ser, lo mas probable es que el integrado ya dejo de funcionar. Lo otro podria ser que mediste muy mal, se coge el cable rojo del multi y se coloca en la salida y el cable negro en el punto medio de la fuente (+18V/ 0V/-18V).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

pleandro dijo:


> hola zopilote... va de  nuevo.. sin entrada de audio y sin parlante , la fuente rectificada me da de +-18v y respecto a la salida (RL y masa no?) tomando rl como + y masa como - (con las puntas del tester) me da una tension aproximada a -18v eso estaria mal no? pero no tengo idea que podria ser ...
> ahh y solo por preguntar siendo una fuente simetrica entre +vs y -vs es normal la tension de 32v?
> saludos


Creo que estas midiendo mal si tomas al - como masa y mides a la salida de parlante obvio que te va medri 18V la masa para la medición es donde va conectado el tab del transformador, el -B no es masa es la rama negativa


----------



## pleandro (Dic 2, 2011)

bueno controle y la alimentacion estaba mal soladada ,lo arregle volvi a medir y ahora si me da cero.. ya es seguro probarlo?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 2, 2011)

el mensaje de dj draco en el que dice que todos funcionan con 20 + 20 no esta bien, el caso, tengo tiempo de construir amplificadores con tda2030 y 2050 y todo muy bien hasta hace poco que se disparo la venta masificada de estos transistores falsificados, esto hacia que explotaram o entraran en corto al recibir señal de audio.

Lo que tengo que decir, es que estos transistores ofrecen muy buen rendimiento si se tienen los originales, pero a la vez es sensible a daños por errores menores, y su sensibilidad es de cuidado, en cuanto a la distorsion y ruidos a la salida, se arregla con una fuente muy bien filtrada, fogonazo tiene un tema con todo acerca de las fuentes para audio, deberias pasarte por ahi, el tda2050 lo tengo funcionando con un total de 42 entre pin 3 y 5, voltios con el transformador de 15 0 15 a 4 amperios, la fuente tiene 2 condensadores de 5000 uf esta aplana mucho el rizado y a toda potencia no tengo el mas minimo ruido en cuanto a distorsiones o asi, solo un ruido "plano" muy tenue.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

pleandro dijo:


> bueno controle y la alimentacion estaba mal soladada ,lo arregle volvi a medir y ahora si me da cero.. ya es seguro probarlo?


Probalo ahora pero primero sin poner parlante y con la entraa de señal en corto en tal condiciòn medis la salida debe ser 0V o algunas decenas de mV no son problema





DavidFelipe dijo:


> hace poco que se disparo la venta masificada de estos *transistores *falsificados, esto hacia que explotaram o entraran en corto al recibir señal de audio.
> 
> Lo que tengo que decir, es que estos *transistores* ofrecen .....



De que transistores hablas? te confudiste de tema..... Aqui estan hablando de Circuitos Integrados.....


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 2, 2011)

lo siento me equivoque, son circuitos integrados lo acepto pero sabes que no me equivoque de tema


----------



## carlos1977 (Ene 2, 2017)

hola buenas. tengo una duda.me gustaria montar un amplificador de guitarra con tda2040  y no se si debo ponerle un preamplificador de guitarra casero. gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2017)

carlos1977 dijo:


> hola buenas. tengo una duda.me gustaria montar un amplificador de guitarra con tda2040  y no se si debo ponerle un preamplificador de guitarra casero. gracias y un saludo.



Sip, es necesario por el nivele de señal requerido.

Además es conveniente para ajustar el sonido a tu gusto mediante algún control de tono en el previo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2017)

Siempre que armes algo lee la hoja de datos, para eso el fabricante se tomo la molestia de hacerla, alli figuran la mayor parte de las respuetas.
Por ejemplo para tu caso la sensibilidad para máxima potencia.
Debes tener en cuenta que el captor de tu guitarra suele entregar unos 100mV en la salida, datos que figuran en el manual de tu guitarra, o que puedes busca via internet por marca y modelo.
Por otro lado esta lo que dice Fogonazo en lo que respecta al control de tono


----------



## carlos1977 (Ene 3, 2017)

gracias por las respuestas

solo unos apuntes y perdonar mi ignorancia:

Estoy leyendo y releyendo eso que dice pandacba sobre la sensibilidad y no lo encuentro.
Suponiendo que esté lo que me dices ¿quiere decir que debo hacer un previo que  suba la tensión desde 100mV hasta otro valor superior, no??

pero qué valor debe alcanzar la salida del preamplificador? y luego cómo hago ese previo? con un integrado? con transistores?

yo llevo investigando el tema muchos días y no encuentro respuesta.
gracias y un saludo a tod@s


----------

